# CPC willing to relocate



## Jessie1 (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi, my name is Jessie Cassiano.  I am a certified coder with three years experience in an Orthopedic clinic setting.  I am a not your average coder as my experience is mainly ICD9 coding.  The clinic I used to work for split the coding into two parts-CPT coding and ICD9 coding.  That has been a challenge for me as I dont do not have the experience most companies are looking for and it is holding me back as far as employment.  I do know in office procedure codes and alot of surgery codes as well.  I am here in Oregon and am willing to relocate.  I am 30 years old and ready for an adventure.  I am not tied down and am willing to accept entry level positions.  Please contact me via email or phone if interested.

Thank you,

Jessie Cassiano CPC


----------



## karen duke (May 21, 2013)

*Clinic Financial Specialist position in Bremerton, WA*

If you are still looking for a new position and would be interested in relocating to Bremerton, WA, you should apply for one of our two positions in our rapidly expanding multi-specialty hospital-owned physician group.


----------



## Koony6294 (Jun 20, 2013)

*Openings*

I work at Providence Health & Services located on the east side of portland. We have several openings as a Coding Analyst. I am not in HR but feeling the heat of several open positions and very few new hires. Apply on the Providence website.


----------

